# Es wird kalt! Gas oder Petroleum Heizung?



## Tobbes (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

noch lässt es sich ja ohne Heizung aushalten, aber da ich demnächst auch bei Minustemperaturen ans Wasser will muß ne Heizung her!

Schwanke jetzt zwischen Gas und Petroleum Heizung. Die üblichen Gasheizungen konnte ich schon bei nem Kollegen testen, und die funzen ja auch ganz gut. Viele schwören aber auf Petroleum Heizungen. Das Petroleum ist aber nicht grade billig. Was ist langfristig günstiger? Hab gelesen das man die auch mit Diesel befeuern kann. Aber ich hab da so meine Zweifel! Hat das schon jemand im Zelt gemacht?

Wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr mir eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen zum Thema mitteilt!


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es wird kalt! Gas oder Petroleum Heizung?*

Ich schätze mal ne Heizung im Zelt,
willst du Dir echt den Petrolium und Diesel gestank antun;+
Überlege mir auch seid Tagen eine zu zulegen ,
Tendiere eher zu Gas,und dann Qualität Campingas oder so,
kein Ebäh Müll.
Wo nachher das 200 euro Zelt abfackelt.

Ok wird kurzfristig schön Warm #6

Gruss


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es wird kalt! Gas oder Petroleum Heizung?*



Tobbes schrieb:


> ...Das Petroleum ist aber nicht grade billig. Was ist langfristig günstiger? ...



Gas ist definitiv günstiger als Petroleum, egal ob kurz-, mittel-, oder langfristig.


----------



## Brummel (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es wird kalt! Gas oder Petroleum Heizung?*

Moin Tobbes#h,

auf jeden Fall fährst Du mit Gas günstiger, ich hatte *1mal* diese hier mit zum Angeln, hat damals bei OBI aber nur 19,99 gekostet#6. Das Geschleppe tue ich mir aber nicht mehr an, jetzt steht sie in der Laube und leistet da super Dienste:m.
Beim Angeln bin ich wieder zu den "althergebrachten" Methoden des Aufwärmens zurückgekehrt, Feuerchen (wo erlaubt...), Hände an den Gaskocher halten oder eben ne leckere heiße Brühe mit viel Pfeffer und Chilie, gibt nix besseres:l.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## da Poser (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es wird kalt! Gas oder Petroleum Heizung?*

Von so Heizungen halte ich nicht viel, ausser man hat eine richtige Hütte. Freistehend oder im Zelt ist der Wärmeverlust sehr groß und das Heizen im Sinne der Umwelt nicht besonders effizient.
Dann das ganze Gerödel auch noch Schleppen zu müssen, würde ich mir auch nicht antun.

Ich habe mir extra Thermounterwäsche zugelegt, die ist bedeutend praktischer wenn man auch mal rumgehen will.


----------



## Jose (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es wird kalt! Gas oder Petroleum Heizung?*

hmmh, ich denke gas ist angenehmer - vor allem wenn der kandidat im zelt damit heizen will. ruten ausgelegt, bissalarm aktiviert - und dann huschhusch ins warme zelt, auf ein nickerchen bis zum nächsten bissalarm.
oder st. nimmerlein, weil in die ewigen jagdgründe eingegangen mangels sauerstoff bzw. zuviel CO.
gas also, ein erheblich weniger müffelndes ende.

(ja ja, ist halb OT, und hugoseidank waren meine kollegen auch erst halbtot. ist also ein "bittebitte-denktnachundmacht keinenscheixx)


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es wird kalt! Gas oder Petroleum Heizung?*

Moin moin,

Bei tagelangen Ansitzen zu dieser Jahreszeit ist n Heizung schon was feines.Gerade bei Gasheizungen gibts genug auf dem Markt die über entsprechende Sicherheitseinrichtungen wie zB. Sauerstoffmangelabschaltung verfügen.


----------



## Katteker (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es wird kalt! Gas oder Petroleum Heizung?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Bei tagelangen Ansitzen zu dieser Jahreszeit ist n Heizung schon was feines.Gerade bei Gasheizungen gibts genug auf dem Markt die über entsprechende Sicherheitseinrichtungen wie zB. Sauerstoffmangelabschaltung verfügen.



Richtig, Sauerstoffmangelabschaltung --> hilft nicht viel bei zu viel CO. Daher soche Heizungen nur betreiben solange man wach ist. Vorm schlafen gehen noch mal schön einheizen und dann abschalten. So hat man auch garantiert noch etwas vom nächsten Morgen... Alles andere ist ein, nicht ungefährliches, Pokerspiel...

Zeltheizungen hab ich bisher nur beim Bund verwendet. Da mussten wir immer 2 Sensoren im Zelt aufhängen: Einen Sensor für die Sauerstoffüberwachung, einen Sensor für die CO Überwachung. Laut Kameraden die die Dinger gewartet haben ist so ein CO-Sensor nicht grade günstig und sehr sehr wartungsintensiv. Dafür haben wir mit den Heizungen dann auch Nachts geheizt.


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es wird kalt! Gas oder Petroleum Heizung?*

Moin moin,



Katteker schrieb:


> Richtig, Sauerstoffmangelabschaltung --> hilft nicht viel bei zu viel CO.
> Meine Logik + Praktische Erfahrung dazu:
> Ist der CO Anteil zu hoch - ist der O² Anteil damit automatisch zu niedrig = Heizung schaltet sich ab. Funktioniert bei meiner Heizung problemlos. Wenn ich zB in meinem T4 schlafe , schaltet sich die Heizung bei geschlossenen Türen nach 30-45 min ab. Sie startet auch nicht wieder. Erst wenn ich eine Tür für nen Moment geöffnet habe bekomm ich das Ding wieder in die Gänge.
> Das funtioniert auch im Zelt. Nur das ich mein Zelt selte so dicht bekomme das "keine Nebenluft gezogen" wird.
> ...


----------



## Katteker (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es wird kalt! Gas oder Petroleum Heizung?*

Moin (hab ich vorhin ganz vergessen),

ist alles richtig! 
Fakt ist aber auch, dass es mit solchen Heizungen schon sehr unschöne Unfälle gab. Mein Beitrag daher eher als Hinweis und nicht als Belehrung gedacht.

Wie gesagt besitze ich eine solche Heizung nicht und habe auch keine Verwendung dafür. Die Modelle die bei uns verwendet wurden waren tatsächlich schon älter.

Wenn du beruflich mit den Dingern zu tun hast ist ja der Fachmann für das Thema schon hier.#6


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es wird kalt! Gas oder Petroleum Heizung?*

Nabend,



Katteker schrieb:


> Moin (hab ich vorhin ganz vergessen),
> 
> ist alles richtig!
> Fakt ist aber auch, dass es mit solchen Heizungen schon sehr unschöne Unfälle gab.
> ...


----------



## TrapperT (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es wird kalt! Gas oder Petroleum Heizung?*

Ich hab nen Western Mountaineering Schlafsack bis Minus 9 Grad Komforttemperatur. Der ersetzt manche Zeltheizung. Ähnliche Schlafsäcke gibt s deutlich günstiger von North Face oder Ajungilak ab ca 150 Euro. Nen Ajungilak hatte ich fast 20 Jahre im Einsatz. Genial!!!. 

Zum vorherigen Wärmen i Zelt würd ich nen normalen Gaskocher nutzen. Ein guter Whisky tut ähnlich gute Dienste...


----------



## da Poser (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es wird kalt! Gas oder Petroleum Heizung?*



> Ein guter Whisky tut ähnlich gute Dienste...


Allohol wärmt nicht, sondern erzeugt nur ein Wärmegefühl, in Wirklichkeit kühlt der Körper sogar stärker aus.

Das liegt daran das die Arterien sich weiten und vermehrt wärmeres Blut aus dem Körperinneren in die äußeren Bereiche strömt.


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es wird kalt! Gas oder Petroleum Heizung?*

was du bei Gas unbedingt beachten solltest ... Butan funktioniert nicht mehr wenn es zu kalt wird !!!! 
bei richtigen Minusgraden funzt die Heizung dann also auch nicht! :m
hat was mit der Fließgeschwindigkeit des Gases zu tun glaub ich .... 
Petroleum geht immer, kann man auch ggf gleich zum Kochen nehmen, aber nicht geruchsneutral die Sache


----------



## Barbusbarbus (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es wird kalt! Gas oder Petroleum Heizung?*

Kauf Dir nen gescheiten Schlafsack!
War als bei minus -10°C drausen solang der See offen ist.
Ne Heizung hab ich nie gebraucht, aber wenn würd ich eher zu Gas greifen alleins weger dem gestank.


----------



## firestorm (15. November 2011)

*AW: Es wird kalt! Gas oder Petroleum Heizung?*

Hab eben was bei Wobbler gesehen da hat sich einer eine Heizung gebaut  aus 3 Teelichter 3 Stöckchen und einem ton Blumentopf. (man dreht den topf um legt die 3 Teelichter drunter und für den Zwischenraum braucht man die Stöcke) soll so heiss werden das mann sich damit verbrennen könnte hält ca.3 Std und für die ganze Nacht kann man Friedhofskerzen nehmen.


----------



## yukonjack (15. November 2011)

*AW: Es wird kalt! Gas oder Petroleum Heizung?*

wie wär`s denn mal mit einem schönen heizlüfter und stromerzeuger mit mindestens 5KW. platz dafür müßte im rucksack doch noch sein..... und wenn man schon mal dabei ist, kochplatte und 1000watt strahler nicht vergessen. wenn der generator das noch mitmacht, noch ne schöne musikanlage und lichtorgel anschließen. das wird bestimmt ein schönes ANGELERLEBNIS


----------

